# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  Anyone tried Nutrafol,

## jason1001

haven't really heard much about it, apparently it's a new "hair saving" pill?

I just saw a article where a guy/model was on propecia got ED then joined a partner to create this.

It's like $80 a month on amazon

----------


## cratusg

I went to their own site and read some reviews of their product and the comments actually seem to be legit. Please someone who got more knowledge should go in and read some of those! Might actually order 2 bottles  :Smile: 

4 pills a day. 88 bucks per month. Kinda expensive but lots of them says it works!

----------


## Not giving up

Would be nice if it worked, but having looked at the website it isn't very quick to give evidence that it works. Just a lot of promises with no proof of results though.

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

Will err on the side of bullshit till proven otherwise...

----------


## Neko

> I went to their own site and read some reviews of their product and the comments actually seem to be legit. Please someone who got more knowledge should go in and read some of those! Might actually order 2 bottles 
> 
> 4 pills a day. 88 bucks per month. Kinda expensive but lots of them says it works!


 The Amazon reviews are very good too. I'm still very new to all of this and don't really get how to interpret amazon reviews but my spidey sense is tingling here. seems like one of those  products Spencer is talking about when he says 99% of the stuff out there is B.S. It's not been out for a long time but it still seems like a bad sign to me that i couldn't find much of anything on it besides the amazon page and their own website. Time will tell though i suppose.

----------


## cratusg

https://www.facebook.com/nutrafol <- Their facebook 

http://mashable.com/2015/09/06/sexua..._cid=hp-hh-pri <- Article on a model who used this shit

----------


## Swooping

$80 a month for a few vitamins? 

Dem snake oils popping out of the ground faster than mushrooms.

----------


## joachim

clearly snake oil, what else...

becoming millionaire with selling snake oil is still possible for the next 10 years at least, til the real cure arrives. for a second i even considered myself getting into the snake oil business and make a quick buck here and there =) i can't imagine an easier way than hairloss snake oil. throw together some vitamins, design a fancy package and modern website, and there you go.

----------


## jason1001

> clearly snake oil, what else...
> 
> becoming millionaire with selling snake oil is still possible for the next 10 years at least, til the real cure arrives. for a second i even considered myself getting into the snake oil business and make a quick buck here and there =) i can't imagine an easier way than hairloss snake oil. throw together some vitamins, design a fancy package and modern website, and there you go.


 Maybe height growth pills lol

----------


## Hairmore

Just came across them while browsing in the internet as well and was wondering if someone really actually did try these. (I know perhaps you are better off with a cheaper Fin but perhaps there is still something about it)

I thinking about replacing my Fin treatment because I do not see any good results of these any longer. My hair got worse over the last few months...

----------


## kingsley

I have been considering using this product on the recommendation of my mother who is using it very successfully. My mom has female pattern hair loss and it's working like a charm. Her dermatologist Dr Doris Day in NYC recommended it to her.  Day is considered a hair loss expert.  I"m a 25 yo male and wish my insurance would cover it but they  won't cover it which sucks.  So if I'm going to spend some real bucks on this it better work.  I took the liberty of calling the company to ask a lot of questions and got lucky and spoke with a Dr. Kogan who was awesome.  It was like getting a free medical consultation.  Here is what I learned.  These guys just got a dermatologist recommended status.  Turns out the doctors are all over this right now which I find interesting even though I don't always trust doctors when it comes to prescribing crap like propecia which can cause sexual dysfunction.  So I asked them where I could buy it and they started dropping some big name dermatologists in the city.  I googled them of course to see that they were some big fish.   Dr Neil Sadick was one of the doctors where they said I could buy it.  It turns out Dr Sadick is a big fish in hair loss research which I like.  It's working for my mom who is taking the women's formulation.  My gut tells me if it's working for her it may work for me now that I know these guys are selling the mens' formula at legitimate doctors office.   I'd like to hear from males who have had success.  I'm going to give it a try and will let you know my results.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Snake oil at its finest.

----------


## kingsley

I just read the science page on the Nutrafol.com website.  It makes sense to me.  Focusing on one trigger like Propecia makes no sense.  Focusing on many triggers simultaneously makes more sense. I can understand why it would work.   I have friends taking Propecia and it makes sense it would never stimulate hair growth because that's not what it's designed to do.  I don't know why they would take it with such downside.   I just spoke to a friend who thinks it's a good idea to take Nutrafol with Propecia.  I wonder if anyone can chime in on that.

----------


## johnnyboots

Will not help with MPB.Tried liked 6 months off amazon waste of money .And exspensive as well .

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> I just read the science page on the Nutrafol.com website.  It makes sense to me.  Focusing on one trigger like Propecia makes no sense.  Focusing on many triggers simultaneously makes more sense. I can understand why it would work.   I have friends taking Propecia and it makes sense it would never stimulate hair growth because that's not what it's designed to do.  I don't know why they would take it with such downside.   I just spoke to a friend who thinks it's a good idea to take Nutrafol with Propecia.  I wonder if anyone can chime in on that.


 All of these natural hair loss pills make sense, like I said before, the science behind them makes sense,it doesn't mean they are telling the truth. The creators know what to say for it to make sense and get you to buy it. Without photographic evidence or having to go through FDA they can tell you anything. 

These people behind natural hairloss pills that cost quite a bit, are peeing on your leg and telling you it's raining.

----------


## bhd90

I'm currently just about to enter my 3rd month of Nutrafol so it's going to be a milestone in the treatment process which I'm very excited about. Less hairs are falling out and I'm noticing a slight difference in density around the temple areas. I've spent a crapload of money and have tried everything in the past from Kerastase Densifique topical treatments (the one with Stemoxydine in it which is apparently the best topical treatment for hair growth) to saw palmetto capsules and none of them really seemed to work. Nutrafol is the only product that has given me hope for hair restoration thus far and it's made the high price very much worth the sacrifice. I'm only 25 and I'm so not ready to go bald.. My thinning hair has been an insecurity of mine since 21 when my friends began noticing.. Hopefully I can shock them once the regrowth process kicks in!

I'm not willing to try finasteride anytime soon so this product has been a kind of blessing to me in the sense that I won't be having to deal with serious hormonal imbalances or losing my sex drive. It's a high end nutritive with a profile that does more good for my hair than any other product I've tried in the past so yes, I will keep using it. Please understand that once a follicle goes it's gone for good, but if any of you still have viable follicles, then there's plenty of hope for Nutrafol to work its magic.

----------


## johnnyboots

Nice try u work for them.

----------


## bhd90

I assure you I don't and I well and truly understand that it's not meant to work for everyone. I guess I'm lucky in that I've intercepted my hair loss at its early stages, however those who are in the advanced stages have little to no chance of seeing results UNLESS they still have viable follicles along the MPB prone areas (crown/temples) then maybe, just maybe there's a chance. It's no miracle cure but it has certainly helped me more than any other thing I've tried in the past.

----------


## Spaceboy

He only has 2 posts and just joined  the forum. Not gonna lie man... Thats fishy.

----------


## bhd90

> He only has 2 posts and just joined  the forum. Not gonna lie man... Thats fishy.


 I found the thread through some casual googling to see if others are saying something about the product.. Search Nutrafol reviews and this forum is on the first page of results. Lol

I'm only 25 and my hair gradually began thinning when I was 21,so no it's not advanced hair loss that I have, but it's certainly early onset MPB. The product works for me likely due to that reason so I thought I'd share my experience with it. However, I would  suggest people in the advanced stages to save their money but I wouldn't stop them from trying if they wanted to ¯\_(ツ)_/¯.

----------


## bhd90

> Nice try u work for them.


 To further clarify, I'm based in Brisbane, Australia, and I'm pretty sure Nutrafol's HQ is in NYC and they have absolutely none here so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯. They don't even have resellers/stockists for their product in this part of the world, haha. It cost me an arm and a leg to pay for shipping fees but I'm glad I took the chance since it was honestly my last option. Finasteride will just never be in the cards for me..the side effects just aren't worth the risk I reckon, even if it works wonders for hair loss.

----------


## manhathaway

Hey bhd90.

I'm finding it hard to get this product into Aus.
I'm based in Sydney, could you let me know how you got a hold of this product? Really keen to try.

----------


## bhd90

I bought mine through their website where I initially purchased x2 bottles along with the shipping fee, however, if you purchase x3 you'll get free shipping! If only I knew this from the start I would have added one more bottle, but oh well. :-P

Be sure to update us on your progress in the future! It worked for me so I'm curious to see how it goes for you as well.

----------


## BaldingEagle

> I bought mine through their website where I initially purchased x2 bottles along with the shipping fee, however, if you purchase x3 you'll get free shipping! If only I knew this from the start I would have added one more bottle, but oh well. :-P
> 
> Be sure to update us on your progress in the future! It worked for me so I'm curious to see how it goes for you as well.


 It didn't work for you. DHT is still ravaging your hair.

----------


## bhd90

-_-

----------


## manhathaway

Thanks for that. I had a look a while ago and it said it wouldn't deliver internationally so without seeing your post I would not have checked again.
It still says it's trying to ship internationally but once I started checking out, it gave me the option to order to Aus.
Quite keen to give it a try, will keep you posted.

----------


## KMoney

I've heard good things about Nutrafol. Ingredients look good but the price is way too much in my opinion. 
I have purchased a bottle of Nutrafol, just to see how it compares to the HR23+ supplement that I am taking now. 
I went from that rather rubbish TRX2 to HR23+, and noticed really, really good results. I'm happy with what I am using, but I will try Nutrafol to see how it compares. 
I'll let you all know if it works.

----------


## Jasari

> I bought mine through their website where I initially purchased x2 bottles along with the shipping fee, however, if you purchase x3 you'll get free shipping! If only I knew this from the start I would have added one more bottle, but oh well. :-P
> 
> Be sure to update us on your progress in the future! It worked for me so I'm curious to see how it goes for you as well.


 This guy is a paid shill. I've been here a long time and you're just about as obvious as you can get. Nobody should buy this product.

----------


## bluesuedeshoes

I tried TRX2 back in the day and it was a complete waste of time and money. Actually got an email from them today and it's funny how he makes sure Oxford University is mentioned by his name as though that should be enough to convince us of his credibility. 

You paid shills can **** off. Giving false hope to people just to make some money has to be one of the lowest things one can do. Go get a job that actually helps people and get your morals in check. 

So sick of hearing about some amazing new product from people with 3 posts to their name.

----------


## KMoney

Totally agree with you on this. I wasted a lot of time and money on TRX2. Complete rubbish! 
Oxford or no Oxford, it simply doesn't work. You'd be better off taking a potassium supplement over TRX2 - it's pretty much the same thing anyway, at a fraction of the price!

----------


## mattmil25

I just heard about this product from a friend that's a hair stylist. She has a receding hairline and started taking this product 3 months ago and you can definitely see about 1 inch long hairs along her hairline. I have been losing my hair for about a year and a half and have tried a lot of different products and treatments. I am currently on propecia which has slowed down my hair loss a lot but I didn't start it when I first noticed thinning so I'm looking for something to thicken up my density. I'm very skeptical with vitamins that are this expensive so I wanted to know if there has been improvement with anyone's hair who has been on it. Product sounds promising but I feel a lot are just money makers for the company.

----------


## Having a Bad Hair Day

I've been taking Nutrafol, 4 capsules a day, for the last nine months with ZERO RESULTS. Did the product stop further hair loss? NO! Did the product regrow new hair? NO! Do I continue to lose more hair? YES! 

Unless you have money to burn, I would avoid this product. I recently started finasteride. Hopefully, it's not too late.

----------


## hairlossjedi

looks like a bunch of glittering generalities to me. I stop dead in my tracks when I read those words " has not been evaluated by the FDA" and when I clicked on proof, they only had testimonials and awards from where they probably advertised the product with. I would love to see those studies they speak of but cannot find anything. You know me and my studies-
and Spencer is dead on right. 99% of these products under deliver what they promise. I'm not one for big pharma, but I dislike homeopathic products or whatever this product falls under. Still sticking with what I know. I'm getting great results from CBD oil based shampoo right now. We will be starting a study group soon, that is one product I'm excited about.

----------


## anika81

Heard about this but never tried it.  I am interested to hear what female users think about it.

----------


## HairMetal

I used nutrafol for a year. I think less hair fell out, maybe, but it is not a miracle drug by any means. If anything, my nails grew like crazy (biotin), and my salvatory glands went in a weird overdrive. They were sending a b complex for free for a while, but now they're charging an extra $25 for the convenience. Look at the "model/cofounder", that dude was never going bald, sorry. Cancelled.

----------


## anika81

> It looks like the FollicleFuel is for both men and women. https://www.jupiterlabs.shop/folliclefuel.php


 I have no interest in trying FollicleFuel. 

I just looked at Nutrafol again, and the price they charge is crazy!  80USD for those ingredients is nothing short of robbery!

----------


## jrgrana

NOT ONLY IT DIDN'T WORK AFTER 9 MONTHS OF TAKING IT - BUT THE INFORMATION GIVEN BY THEOR CUSTOMER SERVICE IS COMPLETELY DIFFERENT FROM THE DOCTOR'S RECOMMENDATION. After a month start I quit taking finasteride per doctor's direction by the 7th month I was actually losing my hair - now customer service says that I should have kept taking both  - When I asked about a refund for the last bottle they sent me (completely unopened) they charge "re-stocing" fees AND you have to pay for your return yourself

----------


## anika81

I tried Nutrafol for three months and experienced zero results. I am now taking HR23+ (8 weeks in) and already I am seeing good results.

----------

